# [Suche] Quad Core CPU INTEL Sockel 775



## BattleKeks (18. März 2011)

Hallo !   

Suche eine quad core cpu für den Sockel 775, Modell ist egal.

Übern den Preis reden wir, wenn ein Angebot da ist


----------



## Crysisheld (25. März 2011)

Hallo ich hätte einen Intel Q6600 2,4 GHz Quad 4MB L2 Cache. Mach mal ein Angebot...


----------

